# Hopper & Joey ?????



## eddwall (Feb 9, 2012)

I live in the metro Houston area, I have called 5 Dish satellite companies who install and represent Dish. I spoke with the marketing & sales groups and they had no earthly idea about what the Hopper & Joey system. They were completely in the dark, they even laughed when I explained about the kangaroos. This was very confusing to me, how can you prepare to deliver a product in less than a month if your sales staff is completely ignorant of the products??? Makes it seem a little scary to have the techs try to install it too!!!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Why are you bugging subs who aren't Dish?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

We haven't officially released the Hopper and Joey yet. We announced it during CES in January. We don't have specific information about the release date or pricing yet. Anything being said about how much or when it will be released is strictly speculation. Thanks.



eddwall said:


> I live in the metro Houston area, I have called 5 Dish satellite companies who install and represent Dish. I spoke with the marketing & sales groups and they had no earthly idea about what the Hopper & Joey system. They were completely in the dark, they even laughed when I explained about the kangaroos. This was very confusing to me, how can you prepare to deliver a product in less than a month if your sales staff is completely ignorant of the products??? Makes it seem a little scary to have the techs try to install it too!!!


----------



## eddwall (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you....Ray C... But technically you guys released it when the kangaroo come out of his box..your just not offering them to customers yet!!! Let's get specific, your competition is quite aware of it and trying to market against already as I write this. I am a 12 year DirecTv customer who is switching to Dish SOON....and DTV & Uverse is trying to give and sale anything they can to compete with something you say isn't even released yet. And to the po$ter who a$ked about why I am bothering $ubs .....hopefully thi$ la$t $entence will give you an idea. And that$ all I have to $ay about that.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

On the other site they are discussing the Hopper/Joey and Dish has released lots of info, including costs and release date.

Release date : March 15, 2012
New Customer : Hopper + 3 Joeys No upfront cost
Existing Customer w/AT200 or better : Hopper + 3 Joeys $100 for most people, some confusion about that depending on class of customer.

Fees :
DVR Fee : $6
MRV Fee : $4
Lease beyond 1st box : $7/unit


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

So you called everyone but the actual company who is making and providing the equipment...


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

eddwall said:


> I live in the metro Houston area, I have called 5 Dish satellite companies who install and represent Dish. I spoke with the marketing & sales groups and they had no earthly idea about what the Hopper & Joey system. They were completely in the dark, they even laughed when I explained about the kangaroos. This was very confusing to me, how can you prepare to deliver a product in less than a month if your sales staff is completely ignorant of the products??? Makes it seem a little scary to have the techs try to install it too!!!


My guess is that all of this is complete BS! According to the other site they have/are being trained and this product isn't a secret anywhere at Dish. Having also spoken to people who work for Dish, they know all about the Hoppper and are excited about the release and the way the thing works.


----------



## eddwall (Feb 9, 2012)

I will just say this $$$$. Shop people. Before the hot topic of Hopper & Joey came out , the main rcvr was 722/722k. You can call Dish or use their very own web site to design your own plan and options right. Ok you order they setup a contractor who installs. They programming is usually set $$$ from Dish, but the hardware can vary from Dish dealer to dealer. I called several dealers in Houston, and prices and giveaways really were different. Sometimes all hardware was free.....for me looking at 6 & 7 TVs that adds up. $$$$$$ trust me


----------



## eddwall (Feb 9, 2012)

According to "BS" ....you speak about, apparently we are talking about two different things here. There is Dish the corporation (who is very excited about H & J) and vendors with DISH logo who sale/install the Dish products. These vendors with the big Dish logo on the side are actually independent company's. But they are the installers for the corp. Ok, all I am saying in the original post is, that the downstream vendors that sale/install for the Dish Corp. are not aware of H & J.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Most of Dish's subcontracted installers either did not receiver info or (by Dish's instruction) cannot give out info about new equipment/programing until it's actual release and not introduction at CES or other shows.


----------



## eddwall (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Gary your probably right....it was just surprising to me that their (subcontractors) sales dept. "marketing group" that sales for Dish Corp. had no earthly idea what a Hopper & Joey was. One sales rep went online with me on the phone, and did a search for H & J , and discovered how cool the new system sounds. He got so excited , I could have sold him a system.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

eddwall said:


> According to "BS" ....you speak about, apparently we are talking about two different things here. There is Dish the corporation (who is very excited about H & J) and vendors with DISH logo who sale/install the Dish products. These vendors with the big Dish logo on the side are actually independent company's. But they are the installers for the corp. Ok, all I am saying in the original post is, that the downstream vendors that sale/install for the Dish Corp. are not aware of H & J.


Maybe you don't have a very clear picture of the relationship between Dish and their installers. These are not dealers who "represent" Dish Network, they are mainly installers that operate based on work orders from Dish. Some are more knowledgeable than others, but they all defer to the "mothership" whenever a problem or complicated installation arise: they simply call Dish tech dept. from the installation site to ask what to do. The last tech in my house a few months ago didn't know the difference between a 622 and a 722 (referred to as "the black one" :grin. So much for the training...
So it's very possible that they have not yet received instructions and or equipment, as they are not the ones who are supposed to sell the products, but simply to install it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tampa8 said:


> So you called everyone but the actual company who is making and providing the equipment...


Do you know who is making and providing equipment for dish ?
Right - echostar !


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

eddwall said:


> Thanks Gary your probably right....it was just surprising to me that their (subcontractors) sales dept. "marketing group" that sales for Dish Corp. had no earthly idea what a Hopper & Joey was. One sales rep went online with me on the phone, and did a search for H & J , and discovered how cool the new system sounds. He got so excited , I could have sold him a system.


Then that is their bosses fault and not Dish. (from talking with a friend who works for Dish) they have been talking about the Hopper with retailers in their last two retailer chats and had a big part about it in the one they had earlier this week. If the owner/manager of the independent retail store decides not to share that information with his/her employees, then it is the fault of the retailer, no Dish Network, and any customer who is looking for that product and the retailer doesn't know about it, then my suggestion would be to get far away from that retailer because he doesn't care much about his business. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This whole discussion is silly and duplicates info (where there is any real info) in the XiP813/110 (Hopper/Joey) Receiver Support Forum. No customer has a Hopper yet anyway.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I knew about the hopper, at the time called the 813, back in August 2011 from the tech that came out here. Some techs do keep up with what's going on in their industry.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

'Leak' about 813/110 happened in May(?) at team summit ...


----------



## MONGO MAN (Feb 20, 2012)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> We haven't officially released the Hopper and Joey yet. We announced it during CES in January. We don't have specific information about the release date or pricing yet. Anything being said about how much or when it will be released is strictly speculation. Thanks.


You are misinformed!!!!!! there was a retailer chat (restricted to dealers only) on Dish network 100 or 101 channel on 02/16/2012 NO SPECULATION any more.
If I remember correctly ----1 hopper + 3joeys free to new subs & EXISTING Tier 1 subs ( + monthly fees)
ALL OTHERS $100.00 FIRST HOPPER + MONTHLY FEES PER UNIT
Hopper & Joeys shipping out to dealers about 03/08/2012
Available on or about 03/15/2012
HOWEVER - PERHAPS you could enlighten us Dish subscribers who qualifies as a TIER 1 DISH SUBSCRIBER.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

AT200 and up


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MONGO MAN said:


> You are misinformed!!!!!! there was a retailer chat (restricted to dealers only) on Dish network 100 or 101 channel on 02/16/2012 NO SPECULATION any more.
> If I remember correctly ----1 hopper + 3joeys free to new subs & EXISTING Tier 1 subs ( + monthly fees)
> ALL OTHERS $100.00 FIRST HOPPER + MONTHLY FEES PER UNIT
> Hopper & Joeys shipping out to dealers about 03/08/2012
> ...


That information should be available 3/15/2012 when the subscriber contacts DISH and tells them their phone number,or account #.

P.S. Welcome to the Forum!.:welcome_s


----------



## MONGO MAN (Feb 20, 2012)

Specs posted here say the Dish Tailgater (auto seeking dish receiver powered single LNB - one sat at a time - antenna) requires a additional account with Hopper.
One wonders if this applies to the Winegard Carryout which the Dish Box sees as a SW64 Switch but has a external 12V supply.

One could "get by" with reduced Hopper features with a Carryout but the cost & complexity of an additional account for use in my CAMPER a few times a year would be a "DEAL BREAKER"
I guess I may have to keep my old 211K with hard drive & drop Blockbuster @ Home if I can't get a Hopper to work with the Winegard Carryout.


----------

